# IRI - Integrated Research



## Gurgler (30 May 2007)

Ok here I go sticking my neck out, but something tells me there may be something in this stock.

I'm surprised there is no thread for this company which launched in December 2000. Perhaps it was because it halved its sp in the first 6 months and was regarded as being 'on the nose'.

However, 6 years later it seems that it might onto a good thing. Here we have a software company, known for it's Prognosis product.
As such they support:

Automated teller machine and EFTPOS systems 
High reliability HP NonStop server infrastructure used by banks, stock exchanges, telcos and healthcare organizations 
Business-critical computer applications running on Windows, UNIX, and Linux server infrastructure 
Large-scale IP telephony and Voice over IP (VoIP) networks 
Web applications such as internet banking and online shopping 

Now here's the kicker:

From FN Arena:

*Among Integrated's clients are four of the world's largest stock exchanges, four of the largest banks, six of the largest telcos, five of the largest oil companies, three of the largest computer manufacturers and two of the world's biggest airlines. From British Airways to Citibank, from General Motors to the New York Stock Exchange, from MasterCard to Deutsche Telecom, we are talking the big boys.*

and

*Global companies are already recognising the benefits of Prognosis software as a tool within fledgling VoIP systems. Clients include Boeing, British Airways, JP Morgan Chase, Lehman Bros, HSBC and Airbus. But another interesting trend is that global telcos have come to realise that they are fighting a losing battle trying to retain traditional telephony clients when VoIP is on its way to revolutionising communications. Thus they, too, have been forced to get in on the act, such that companies like AT&T, BellSouth, France Telecom and Deutsche Telecom have become "managed service providers" (MSP) of VoIP technology. Typically they will manage Cisco, Avaya and now Nortel systems. But these suppliers typically do not include the sort of management tools within the system necessary for the "power user". Thus the aforementioned telcos all use Prognosis software.*

Integrated Research is Australian having its entire software R&D and marketing, and nearly all of its management, are located in Australia - but drawing 97% of its business from offshore. Integrated is an "exporter". We could do with a few of those!

Any views out there?

Sources: 
*http://www.ir.com/Investor_Relations/page__1797.aspx*
and 
*Integrated Research Finds Its Voice
FN Arena News - May 30 2007 By Greg Peel*


----------



## Gurgler (28 June 2007)

Really surprised that noone contributed to this thread over the past month - particularly, considering the breakout that has occurred over the past week.


----------



## nedsbirdeye (30 June 2007)

I've patiently held IRI for a few years and with no recent announcements there may some good news imminent judging by the increase in volume


----------



## Gurgler (30 June 2007)

nedsbirdeye said:


> I've patiently held IRI for a few years and with no recent announcements there may some good news imminent judging by the increase in volume




If 'a few years' means from late 2004, then you truly have been patient while the stock occilated between .40-.60. Seems to be serious resistance at .59/.60.

Let's hope for your sake that some good news is on the way and you reap some reward.


----------



## nedsbirdeye (1 July 2007)

i bought at an average around 50c - just waiting for VoIP to pick up speed  in which IRI is a world leader - the recent increase in price/volume is encouraging but of course there are still risks


----------



## Gurgler (10 July 2009)

Been a long time between drinks for this stock - and we are nowhere near out of the woods.

Upp 37.5% today on this announcement:

*Sydney, July 10, 2009 - Integrated Research (“IR”) is in the early stages of preparing its financial statements for the year ending 30 June 2009. IR is pleased to announce, based on internal management accounts and subject to audit, that the Company anticipates reporting significant growth in its profit after tax for FY2009 over the equivalent prior year. This has been
brought about by strong second half new license sales in both the IP Telephony and HPNonstop product lines as well as favourable movements in currency between the Australian dollar and US dollar.*

Ended on it's high for the day - so where to from now?


----------



## Gurgler (15 July 2009)

I try not to associate with conspiracy theorists (and I know this stock attracts very low volumes, historically) but this recent activity strikes me as odd.

One wonders if something is brewing (and that one has been left in the dark, uninformed)? But then some would say 'Is this really the first time?'

Guess we will have to wait until 13 August - when the company's financial ann. is due!


----------



## mccollr (14 October 2009)

Any update on this stock ?? I see it is starting to move a little and there is a bit of trading activity.

Rod


----------



## lucifuge (20 October 2009)

Glad I stumbled onto this thread; I had no idea how widespread the PROGNOSIS performance monitoring tools and solutions for business-critical IT  infrastructures was. Moreover, I was shocked to learn of IR's primary customers; major banks, aviation companies, stock exchanges, the list goes on. Amazes me this stock shows such little interest. There's also the recent partnership with Avaya to boot.

I also include some interesting charts on IRI. One that shows that it may be about to breakout of a long held resistance, and the second shows the volume is on the increase with clearly positive money flow. Seems to need to break through around the 56c,  but I took a punt on the quality of the company alone as I like the way it reads, also the fact that the IT sector has been particularly smashed due to the GFC. Definitely one to watch in the very short term. Best of luck to those holding.


----------



## mccollr (22 October 2009)

Thanks a lot for those very interesting observations. I have since read a few reports from various brokers and they share the same sentiment.

Looking forward to seeing how this one plays out.

Rod


----------



## bloomy88 (3 November 2009)

Have had this one on the watchlist for a while now.
Surged up to around 55c and crashed back after the couple of days of losses and got to 42c.
Really like the long term potential of this company, they have already won contracts with major corporations all over the world and the VOIP technology is a thing of the future.
Current P/E of 9.42 and dividend yeild of approx 9%
No debt to speak of.

Probably will wait to see if there is another pull back but seems to be a fair bit of historical resistance at 40c....


----------



## bloomy88 (18 September 2012)

Been very quite on this thread for a long time!

Any ideas on why this one has shot up from $0.875 on 11 September to $1.06 today?

Speeding ticket was issued and the response was around a positive result from their 2012 results...


----------



## stevier95 (9 October 2012)

Also keen to find out everyone's opinions of this. Looks quite attractive for the long term. 

Huge market potential
No debt
On going revenue incase of downturn

Also pays a decent dividend and higher than average earnings.


----------



## niknah (10 October 2012)

I recall a few years ago they started to move into this voip communications field, now it's their biggest earner.
The founder Mr Killelea, owns 58%+ of the stock.

Earnings & revenue seem to grow evenly every year but the stock price wobbles up and down.


----------



## stevier95 (10 October 2012)

niknah said:


> I recall a few years ago they started to move into this voip communications field, now it's their biggest earner.
> The founder Mr Killelea, owns 58%+ of the stock.
> 
> Earnings & revenue seem to grow evenly every year but the stock price wobbles up and down.




Seems like theirs an endless scope for them. What would be a reasonable price to get in at?


----------



## 3134316 (11 October 2012)

stevier95 said:


> Seems like theirs an endless scope for them. What would be a reasonable price to get in at?




I'm with Stevier here. 
Any insights folks? Keen to miss the swinging price (if there is going to be one) and invest long term at the right point (not on the peak!). 

Any reason to suspect overvaluation in this upswing (on the back of recent motley fool releases etc?)

Thanks for your time.


----------



## stevier95 (11 October 2012)

IRI is up 10-11% over the past few days. 
Any chance it will loose these gains before continuing on its gradual increase once the hype potentially settles down.

Also looking to hold this long term so not too fussed about the short term moves.


----------



## niknah (12 October 2012)

The P/E is high at the moment.  The people who're buying at this price expect great growth in the future. A lot of other stocks related to credit cards have doubled in price in the past 2 years...



Visa(V), mastercard(MA), Discovery(DFS)

I don't know about you guys, but I've been using a lot less cash since I started using contact-less credit cards.


----------



## stevier95 (12 October 2012)

What would be an optimal price to get in at?
Hoping it will drop back down to around $1.10 from its current price of $1.185.
Thoughts?


----------



## stevier95 (17 October 2012)

Still going up..


----------



## Out Too Soon (17 October 2012)

stevier95 said:


> What would be an optimal price to get in at?
> Hoping it will drop back down to around $1.10 from its current price of $1.185.
> Thoughts?




I hope $1.20 was the correct answer   (Yes I'm in) 

99 buyers for 905,774 units	13 sellers for 67,065 units    very heavily weighted on the BUY side at present


----------



## stevier95 (18 October 2012)

Up another 9% today. Can anyone shed some light about why this may be happening? Could it still be the hype from the Motley Fool's recommendation? If i would have got in when i initially wanted i would have been up 25%


----------



## burglar (24 October 2012)

I can see the hype factor.

Disclosure: I do not hold.


----------



## Out Too Soon (31 October 2012)

stevier95 said:


> Up another 9% today. Can anyone shed some light about why this may be happening? Could it still be the hype from the Motley Fool's recommendation? If i would have got in when i initially wanted i would have been up 25%




I'm guessing ~$1.20 is the right time again as another ascending triangle has formed (& I'm in again). Sold at 1.30 last time maybe I should try & hang on until 1.50 as that's where the huge negative hammer reached beyond last time-- will it repeat? IRI is a fundamentally good company with hype from Motley Fool - the chart looks good to me    ( PS: I'm often wrong so DYOR:frown


Don't know if the captions are overlapped on that diagram but they merely point to the 1st & now 2nd ascending triangle & the huge negative hammer that spiked @~$1.54


----------



## stevier95 (3 November 2012)

Volume has thinned out quite substantially in the last few days except for a 200k order yesterday :/ maybe the hype is dying down now a bit.


----------



## Out Too Soon (5 November 2012)

stevier95 said:


> Volume has thinned out quite substantially in the last few days except for a 200k order yesterday :/ maybe the hype is dying down now a bit.




I think everything is a bit flat at present, waiting for the ASX & world markets to move off their current jitters


----------



## Out Too Soon (19 November 2012)

At the moment IRI is a bright spike in a see of red 


Good to see something is behaving in a positive manner, wonder where it will reach this time, IF! 

also ---   111 buyers for 728838 units 20 sellers for 173774 units  also good


----------



## Anmar (20 November 2012)

It does not stop going up!


----------



## Out Too Soon (26 November 2012)

Out Too Soon said:


> At the moment IRI is a bright spike in a see of red
> Good to see something is behaving in a positive manner, wonder where it will reach this time, IF!
> 
> also ---   111 buyers for 728838 units 20 sellers for 173774 units  also good




Looks like 1.48 was the tip of the spike this time, is this pattern going to continue for a while? One to watch 
Or maybe it wasn't,   "104 buyers for 674613 units 37 sellers for 366225 units" buyers much hungrier than sellers at present


----------



## stevier95 (30 November 2012)

Is anyone able to shed some light as to why the share price has recently dropped from its recent high of $1.42 to its current price of $1.29 all in a few days?
Down 5% alone today.


----------



## niknah (1 December 2012)

The old time shareholders may have been waiting for this moment for 10+ years to finally sell and not lose too much.



http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=...n;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined;


IRI's products depend a lot on HP openview and HP made a silly purchase last year which has more than halved their share price.  But maybe that's not related to IRI.


----------



## stevier95 (5 December 2012)

Hoping someone with a bit more knowledge can help me understand something.
If you go to the market depth of IRI, can anyone tell me why there are trades taking place at exact intervals (3 or 4 minutes) of a low volume of shares (around 3-14 shares).


----------



## burglar (5 December 2012)

stevier95 said:


> Hoping someone with a bit more knowledge can help me understand something.
> If you go to the market depth of IRI, can anyone tell me why there are trades taking place at exact intervals (3 or 4 minutes) of a low volume of shares (around 3-14 shares).




bots ... trading with algorithms ... it's the way of the future!


----------



## Out Too Soon (5 December 2012)

stevier95 said:


> Is anyone able to shed some light as to why the share price has recently dropped from its recent high of $1.42 to its current price of $1.29 all in a few days?
> Down 5% alone today.




Can't find any reason, the sp is now down around 1.15, I do like the way this is moving in such a wide band though, I have been on & off the roller-coaster twice now & jumping on for a third time today  (tried to but BELL Trading was too slow). Hope it keeps going, really would be nice to know the reason for the volatility though.

EDIT- Disclosure  BELL Trading did manage to get my trade through after market so I'm holding again (1.175) 

Just testing BELL Trading, long time sufferer at the hands of Westpac, saved $10 already


----------



## tigerboi (5 December 2012)

i will give you a reason & i like the future of this company but

it made 5.4c eps so the motley fool herd sent it to a pe of 26

this will settle back under $1.00 possibly at 75c which gives

it a pe of about 15.

good prospects for the future but not over 75c...tb


----------



## stevier95 (10 January 2013)

And back down she goes following some not so positive news:



> Integrated Research (“IR”) is in the early stages of preparing its
> financial statements for the half year ending 31 December 2012. Based on internal
> management accounts and subject to audit review, the Company anticipates profit after tax
> to be in the range of $2.5 million to $2.9 million. The first half results were impacted by the
> ...


----------



## skc (10 January 2013)

tigerboi said:


> i will give you a reason & i like the future of this company but
> 
> it made 5.4c eps so the motley fool herd sent it to a pe of 26
> 
> ...




Great call.



stevier95 said:


> And back down she goes following some not so positive news:




Still a good short at current level. Can't see momentum changing until after the report. It might muck around $1.20 for a little bit, but $1 isn't out of the question. And that's still a PE of 20x.


----------



## burglar (10 January 2013)

skc said:


> ... It might muck around $1.20 for a little bit, ...




So far today, Low $1.105, will it go any lower?


----------



## Out Too Soon (16 January 2013)

Still riding the latest wave & rxed an offer from Motley (again) via ASF offering a free email to ramp their favourites (already auto SPAM-binned)  plus a link to their IRI promotion (yes they're pushing it again/still) - gotta love'em  Still tons of buying pressure @ $1.395+ . While all my other shares are dying of boredom IRI is my only star.


----------



## skc (16 January 2013)

Out Too Soon said:


> Still riding the latest wave & rxed an offer from Motley (again) via ASF offering a free email to ramp their favourites (already auto SPAM-binned)  plus a link to their IRI promotion (yes they're pushing it again/still) - gotta love'em  Still tons of buying pressure @ $1.395+ . While all my other shares are dying of boredom IRI is my only star.




Still a great short just waiting for the right moment to reload my short position.

I thought there'd be some retracement but didn't anticipate it to be quite so strong. 

Technically it's back to the bottom of the gap down so perhaps that's where the resistance will be. How it close today will be quite important. A more aggressive trade would short now @ 138 with stop at above today's high. Otherwise, wait for more confirmation at breakdown below 135 or so.


----------



## Out Too Soon (21 January 2013)

skc said:


> Still a great short just waiting for the right moment to reload my short position.
> 
> I thought there'd be some retracement but didn't anticipate it to be quite so strong.
> 
> Technically it's back to the bottom of the gap down so perhaps that's where the resistance will be. How it close today will be quite important. A more aggressive trade would short now @ 138 with stop at above today's high. Otherwise, wait for more confirmation at breakdown below 135 or so.




Who do you use for your shorts? It's about shorting time & I'm only getting half the fun by only profiting on the upside :1zhelp:


----------



## skc (21 January 2013)

Out Too Soon said:


> Who do you use for your shorts? It's about shorting time & I'm only getting half the fun by only profiting on the upside :1zhelp:




ABN AMRO / RBS


----------



## skc (23 January 2013)

skc said:


> Still a great short just waiting for the right moment to reload my short position.
> 
> I thought there'd be some retracement but didn't anticipate it to be quite so strong.
> 
> Technically it's back to the bottom of the gap down so perhaps that's where the resistance will be. How it close today will be quite important. A more aggressive trade would short now @ 138 with stop at above today's high. Otherwise, wait for more confirmation at breakdown below 135 or so.




Short opened today @ $1.33. A bit slow to the punch but the moment seems right.

Fundamentally sub $1 isn't out of the question at all but if the overall market maintain relative strength then the recent low ~$1.10 is probably a good enough trade.


----------



## stevier95 (21 February 2013)

Don't even know what to think anymore..


----------



## burglar (22 February 2013)

stevier95 said:


> Don't even know what to think anymore. ...
> 
> View attachment 51080




Descending triangle - bearish ... may break to the downside.

"be very, very careful, ..."

Just an opinion, mind.


----------



## stevier95 (27 June 2013)

Interested in everyone's thoughts on this now that its trading at around $1.00 again. Think i may go long soon.


----------



## stevier95 (15 August 2013)

Results just announced:
http://www.aspectfinancial.com.au/d...Jyb3JwYWdlcy9wZGZkZWxheWVkLmpzcA==&popup=true

Has had a strong run in the last few days!


----------



## burglar (15 August 2013)

stevier95 said:


> Results just announced:
> ...
> 
> Has had a strong run in the last few days!




What do you think now?


----------



## piggybank (15 August 2013)

From a P&F view.


----------



## Miner (13 July 2018)

Oops - last posting was from Piggybanks 5 years back on IRI.
So any one has watched 25% crash on price today as I write?
How could the market did not get any hunch and how come all experts were highly optimistic on this? is it like another tipping competition ?
Right or wrong, I just stabbed to buy it on fundamentals and opportunistic (or foolishly optimistic)?
Cheers


----------



## notting (13 July 2018)

I'm buying.  It just isn't gonna do its great growth this year due to a couple of contracts going bad.
Good company.  Long termer....


----------



## Miner (13 July 2018)

notting said:


> I'm buying.  It just isn't gonna do its great growth this year due to a couple of contracts going bad.
> Good company.  Long termer....



Thanks Notting.
I also put a stab when posting. As you said, fundamentally the company is good and market probably over reacted unless there is a hidden cat inside the bag like RFG did.
Will watch on this thread and market for more updates.


----------



## mcgrath111 (13 July 2018)

I took a quick trade in and out. 
Might see a bit more of a bounce out of it toward closing and start of Monday. That being said, I wasn't brave enough to catch the falling knife in the morning - had flashbacks of trying to catch VOC.

Appears a decent hold for the longer term.


----------



## Mr Bear (13 July 2018)

I bought in Nov 16 but sold in May this year. 

The writing was on the wall in early June, IRI responded to a price query from the asx whereby they stated they had no information to disclose to the market, one month later they come out with adjusted guidance. 

At the same time Wilson’s took up coverage with a price target of 2.65, the market knew something was up, always surprised when this happens and the asx isn’t back questioning the company. It seems you can respond to these queries however you want without recourse.

I have IRI priced around $3.7 with 15% growth rate, this is now in question so I won’t be buying again in the short term.


----------



## systematic (13 July 2018)

Along with TNE I rated IRI as one of the worst in my most recent look.  Doesn't mean it isn't a quality stock - I just don't like anything about the price right now.  But that can mean nothing if it's one of 'those' growth stocks (that work out).  Either way, I won't be on it!


----------



## Miner (17 July 2018)

systematic said:


> Along with TNE I rated IRI as one of the worst in my most recent look.  Doesn't mean it isn't a quality stock - I just don't like anything about the price right now.  But that can mean nothing if it's one of 'those' growth stocks (that work out).  Either way, I won't be on it!



good one Systematic
All I know that my guess work has provided 8% return within one day's trading. Still holding and watching with stop loss when the differential is + 4% from +8%.
Besides gamble, IRI has a good story for long term seekers
Cheers


----------



## greggles (10 January 2019)

IRI on the road back after the release of its Half Year Profit Guidance?


> Sydney, January 10, 2019 - Integrated Research (“IR”) is in the early stages of preparing its half  year financial statements for the six months ending 31 December 2018. Based on internal management accounts and subject to audit review, the Company anticipates reporting a strong result for the half-year. Revenue is expected to be in the range of $49.0 million to $50.5 million, representing 7% to 11% of  growth over the equivalent prior period. Profit after tax for the half is expected to be in the range of $11.1  million to $11.7 million compared to $9.3 million, representing 19% to 26% growth.
> 
> Licence sales are expected to be in the range of $30.0 million to $31.5 million, representing 17% to 23% growth. Pleasingly, the Company’s European operation saw a return to growth for the half with a significant contribution from the Payments product line.




In the last 12 months the IRI share price has plunged from around $4 to around $1.50 and has spent the last month consolidating between $1.50 and $1.75. However, today's announcement has seen buyers return to this previously unloved stock and it is currently up 31.33% to $2.18. Sentiment could finally be changing for IRI.


----------



## tinhat (10 January 2019)

There's been a lot of turn-over of management in the past few months that has spooked the market. IT stocks in general have been down too. Good to see it looks to have bottomed. I hold.


----------



## peter2 (10 January 2019)

I noticed that IRI was selected in the 2019CY comp by a very sharp "deep value" investor. 
@So_Cynical nicely done.


----------



## rnr (8 May 2019)

Whilst it's well short of the higher gap (High=$3.02 & Low=$2.96) the 5 bar consolidation looks interesting!


----------



## Trav. (15 August 2019)

scan picked this up and will be interesting to see how it pans out. Looking at profit guidance on the 15 July to me it seem pretty good but caused a 15.7% drop in SP. Appears to have found support at the 50% retracement level. added to watchlist


----------



## rnr (15 August 2019)

@Trav. 
When you compare the Profit Guidance for FY 2019 with the Half Year Results released on Feb 14th, 2019 the HY 2019 reported a 26% increase in NPAT whilst the FY reported a 10-15% increase in NPAT which is probably a fair indication as to the cause of the price drop.
Was the reaction to that news too severe....time will tell.


----------



## Trav. (22 August 2019)

rnr said:


> @Trav.
> Was the reaction to that news too severe....time will tell.



Well I think that we got our answer today


----------



## peter2 (6 January 2020)

A few people selected IRI in their selections for 2020 (CY comp). A shame that none have posted any comments here. IRI is close to yearly highs and within sight of all time highs. The chart is looking quite bullish to me and I'm interested.


----------



## peter2 (25 March 2020)

The price of IRI drifted lower since my last chart post and then a little lower during the CV selloff. IRI has held its value very well and is one of the few standouts in the ASX. I want to buy strong stocks and I've had a nibble at this one as well as a few others. 

I'm using wide SLs as I don't think we've seen the bottom yet.


----------



## finicky (25 March 2020)

Big gap down at $2 which someone alerted me to months ago. I inwardly laughed at the time but he'll probably be shown right that it'll fill.
Held


----------



## galumay (25 March 2020)

IRI has been on my watchlist for possible investment if it gets cheap enough, getting very close now!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 July 2020)

Software player Integrated Research is forecasting a financial 2020 profit between $23.6 million and $24.2 million on sales between $109.5 million to $111 million. If achieved the result would equal profit growth between 8 per cent to 11 per cent, with sales up between 9 per cent to 10 per cent.

Licence sales are forecast between $70.8 million to $72.3 million, representing 13 per cent to 15 per cent growth, with the strongest performance from its Unified Communications product line.


----------



## Country Lad (3 August 2020)

I have it as a break today.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 August 2020)

Country Lad said:


> I have it as a break today.
> 
> View attachment 106870



A sweet P & F. Thanks @Country Lad 

gg


----------



## Miner (20 August 2020)

Was today's slump predictable even if the guidance and final results are aligned?

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200820/pdf/44lpff27nb8rps.pdf

https://www.fool.com.au/2020/08/20/integrated-research-share-price-falls-13-on-fy-2020-earnings/


----------



## tinhat (20 August 2020)

Miner said:


> Was today's slump predictable even if the guidance and final results are aligned?
> 
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200820/pdf/44lpff27nb8rps.pdf
> 
> https://www.fool.com.au/2020/08/20/integrated-research-share-price-falls-13-on-fy-2020-earnings/




You and I and everyone else has been here before. Buy the rumour, sell the fact. It is interesting to think about what is happening on the market in a broader sense. Too much hot money flowing in lately. There's got to be a big tree shake coming at the end of this reporting season? Once all the ducks are aligned and the analysts know who is swimming naked and who is treading water the Robin Hood traders will be shook out and volumes will go back to something normal?

What is IRI worth? $5, $4? It's only come back to it's 40 day SMA. That's a rather common (statistically expected) event. 200 day SMA is $3.30.


----------



## Miner (20 August 2020)

tinhat said:


> You and I and everyone else has been here before. Buy the rumour, sell the fact. It is interesting to think about what is happening on the market in a broader sense. Too much hot money flowing in lately. There's got to be a big tree shake coming at the end of this reporting season? Once all the ducks are aligned and the analysts know who is swimming naked and who is treading water the Robin Hood traders will be shook out and volumes will go back to something normal?
> 
> What is IRI worth? $5, $4? It's only come back to it's 40 day SMA. That's a rather common (statistically expected) event. 200 day SMA is $3.30.
> 
> View attachment 107863



GOOD one . I will put a buy note at $3 and wait . Need to do some serious digging on it now. Thanks a lot @tinhat


----------



## tinhat (20 August 2020)

Miner said:


> GOOD one . I will put a buy note at $3 and wait . Need to do some serious digging on it now. Thanks a lot @tinhat




Good luck to you Miner. Your buy target has nothing to do with me though!  I've not analysed IRI myself (never owned). I note it has been a Lincoln Stock Doctor star stock for some time. I wouldn't have a clue as to what I would want to buy at.


----------



## tinhat (20 August 2020)

Country Lad said:


> I have it as a break today.
> 
> View attachment 106870



Also, nice to see Country Lad's point and figure charts again. I know he was absent from here for some time. Travelling?

I've not had much luck myself at using P&F for break-out trades. But I'm not a trader. I do find them useful as a secondary confirmation of what I am thinking about trend and potential reversal (in the mix of looking at fib retracements, etc) - it's nice to strip time and volume away from price action. I find P&F more useful for identifying trend reversal, but I don't put much effort into studying TA.


----------



## So_Cynical (21 August 2020)

Disastrous - share price back to where it was 3 weeks ago, may well take twice as long to go back where it was on Monday.


----------



## tinhat (21 August 2020)

So_Cynical said:


> Disastrous - share price back to where it was 3 weeks ago, may well take twice as long to go back where it was on Monday.



Disastrous is a share price back to where it was three weeks ago. Is anyone on this board living in reality?


----------



## So_Cynical (21 August 2020)

tinhat said:


> Disastrous is a share price back to where it was three weeks ago. Is anyone on this board living in reality?




Sarcasm is so hard to express in a forum post.


----------



## Cam019 (21 August 2020)

So_Cynical said:


> Sarcasm is so hard to express in a forum post.



Emojis are the answer.


----------



## peter2 (22 September 2020)

Since the selloff after the news (20/8/20) price has continued lower. It's now back at the prior break-out level (~3.50). It remains to be seen if this level will provide any support. I'm not interested in IRI now because the selloff looked impulsive. I'd need some confirmation that a bottom is in, such as a HL to get interested.


----------



## over9k (22 September 2020)

I'm with you peter: it's on the watch list. Looks like our range is between 2.50 & 3.50. Let's see how far it goes.


----------



## peter2 (8 October 2020)

The price selloff after *IRI*'s last FY results seems to have stopped. As a chartist I'm not surprised that price has found some support at the old break-out level (~3.50). Where to from here? I'll be happy to buy the BO at 3.75 with a stop loss 3.30 (under support).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 November 2020)

Integrated Research has warned _*"there is some risk"*_ that both revenue and profit for the first half will be lower than at the same time last year.

The  company attributed the weaker outcome to the timing of license sales and said moves in the Australian dollar in the year-to-date "represent a headwind".

The company says the recent release of new SaaS products will drive future growth and its anticipates SaaS bookings will "build progressively" over the remainder of the 2021 financial year and lead to "meaningful" revenue contribution in the 2022 financial year and beyond.


----------



## peter2 (20 December 2020)

*IRI* did bounce off the support shown in my last daily chart. However that was short lived and price has drifted steadily lower. I chalk up the loss and await the next bounce. I'm still waiting. 

The latest market update states that revenue and profits will be lower than the corresponding period last year. Mgt seems to blame the strengthening AUD (+12%) and not the lower trading. IMO the AUD is a poor excuse and mgt need to focus on the business aspects. 

The price fall from post covid ath has now gone too far for me and I'll need a significant reversal pattern before getting interested again.


----------



## peter2 (30 December 2020)

Another market update from *IRI* today where mgt finally accepts that their business has fallen off the proverbial cliff. They didn't use those words though. As traders/investors we have to accept that there will be many companies suffering in these economic conditions. It's going to take years for many to recover, if they can hang on. BTW I won't be providing any capital to help struggling businesses stay open, especially those paying huge CEO wages and exec bonuses. I'm more likely to support local small businesses.


----------



## So_Cynical (30 December 2020)

peter2 said:


> Another market update from *IRI* today where mgt finally accepts that their business has fallen off the proverbial cliff. They didn't use those words though. As traders/investors we have to accept that there will be many companies suffering in these economic conditions. It's going to take years for many to recover,




IT is a somewhat easy thing to defer so perhaps we should expect to see more
of this?, 11 million profit drop to 2 million half on half is a pretty big fall.


----------



## peter2 (19 February 2021)

Price seems to have found some support at 2.50. Investors waiting for the news probably. 

FY2021 half year report was as bad and justifies the falling price over the last half. 
99% fall in profit and no dividend. 

It seems investors have drawn their line and started buying. This chartist has drawn a few lines and has started a spec position. This is reversal opportunity and that's why I've called it a spec trade. The potential RR is acceptable if price gets back near 3.45.


----------



## peter2 (22 February 2021)

Perfect example of a break-out failure, 1stBB failure and a pocket pivot failure. 

I don't think *IRI* is ready to go higher just yet. Supply has thumped me and I've swallowed the loss.


----------



## peter2 (20 April 2021)

*IRI* is almost ready to go higher. Price is back at the level that was set after the news. I would like to see price go sideways from here a create a narrow ledge but stay above 2.50. There's going to be some sellers here that were shocked by the savage dump after their last news Feb 21. These sellers can get their money back now. Price can't go higher until supply is gone or withdrawn. 

Other IT companies are rallying and I think there's an improving sentiment towards IT.


----------



## So_Cynical (29 December 2021)

Integrated Research has had some issues over the last 18 or so months and now trades at around a 7 year low and hasn't paid a dividend since 2020, funnily enough 7 years ago they had roughly the same revenue as now but twice the profit, i assume their overheads have grown over the years.

Anyway good international business at a 7 year low, they generally dont raise capital and issue shares, a conservative pick for the yearly tipping comp, chart shows a tale of the good, bad and ugly over the last 3 years - time for a turn around.
~


----------



## So_Cynical (31 December 2022)

So_Cynical said:


> Integrated Research has had some issues over the last 18 or so months and now trades at around a 7 year low and hasn't paid a dividend since 2020, funnily enough 7 years ago they had roughly the same revenue as now but twice the profit, i assume their overheads have grown over the years.
> 
> Anyway good international business at a 7 year low, they generally dont raise capital and issue shares, a conservative pick for the yearly tipping comp, chart shows a tale of the good, bad and ugly over the last 3 years - time for a turn around.
> ~
> View attachment 134859



1 Year later and IRI is again one of my selections in the full year tipping comp, the
chart got much worse, 2022 was a very ugly year, share price got down to 31 cents.

Dogs of the ASX theory.


----------



## galumay (31 December 2022)

I haven't looked at it for a long time, but how do you operate with 100% gross margins and make significant losses??!!  (offset by non-operating income). So the only thing making money is not your core business! FCF has dropped to very little once you adjust for the distortions of AASB 16.

I mean, anything is possible @So_Cynical, but this now looks like a dog of the ASX for very good reasons!


----------

